# Vertical Green Line on Far Left Side of screen



## jaytbird (Sep 27, 2006)

I have an HR20-700 with software version Ox2CB updated on 2/12, with a Phillips 50" plasma connected via HDMI.
I don't really remember when it started, I would guess mid january, we have had a thin veritical green line present on the far left edge of the screen from top to bottom. It is only about 1/4" wide, but present some 50% the time, even on the guide. I can't really tell what is causing it, as some channels do not have it. 
Switching to another input like DVD or XBOX makes it go away, so it must be sat related. I've played with the resolutions, the native formatting, etc, but it still is there no matter what I do. Anyone heard of this or have any ideas?
TIA.
Jay


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Is there a difference between SD and HD channels? 

Have you tried connecting with component cables to see if it goes away? May be a bad cable.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I was wondering about cable too since other hardware does not do it.
I have had an hr20 with messed up hdmi out that gave pinkish line on top. this was refurb unit sent to replace another so it was immediately replaced.


----------



## jaytbird (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the responses guys....there is no difference in SD vs HD, it happens equally randomly.
Replacing the HDMI cable sounds like a good idea...I'll try to get a new one tonight and see if that does anything.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jaytbird said:


> Thanks for the responses guys....there is no difference in SD vs HD, it happens equally randomly.
> Replacing the HDMI cable sounds like a good idea...I'll try to get a new one tonight and see if that does anything.


Don't overpay... Check out monoprice.com or even go to WalMart and get a cheap set of component cables to test it.


----------



## marquitos2 (Jan 10, 2004)

I had the same problem on my 20" Phillips. Kept getting worst. Now is in the garbage. Tooked to get it fix. It was not worth it.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I know that Mitsubishi's (which you don't own) have a known problem with this. Perhaps it's a defective TV?


----------



## sangu72 (Jul 26, 2006)

had the same problem several times. I unplugged the DVR from the power outlet. Leave it unhooked for a minute. Restart again, and then it was back to its old glory. It has happened several times, not sure why (HR20-700).


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

jaytbird said:


> I have an HR20-700 with software version Ox2CB updated on 2/12, with a Phillips 50" plasma connected via HDMI.
> I don't really remember when it started, I would guess mid january, we have had a thin veritical green line present on the far left edge of the screen from top to bottom. It is only about 1/4" wide, but present some 50% the time, even on the guide. I can't really tell what is causing it, as some channels do not have it.
> Switching to another input like DVD or XBOX makes it go away, so it must be sat related. I've played with the resolutions, the native formatting, etc, but it still is there no matter what I do. Anyone heard of this or have any ideas?
> TIA.
> Jay


NBC has been bad for allowing crud in around the edges of their video. There is a brown line on the left side and pulsating edges on the right side of the following screen cap:

View attachment 16200


You can also see crap on the right side of this cap:

View attachment 16201


Any chance you can narrow it down to a channel, like NBC?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I had the exact same problem two years ago.. it was a bad HDMI cable.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

I can't see the screen shot's it says I don't have permission .


----------



## Sam Spastic (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you have your TV set to Just scan? Check the test patterns from HDNet on Saturday mornings. You should have a very small amount of overscan.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

dettxw said:


> NBC has been bad for allowing crud in around the edges of their video. There is a brown line on the left side and pulsating edges on the right side of the following screen cap:
> 
> View attachment 16200
> 
> ...


Oops, was afraid that might happen. I wasn't allowed to upload them again for this thread, the program's too smart and knows that they have been uploaded before.
I converted them from png to jpg and now I can upload them again.


----------



## SteelersFan (Nov 5, 2006)

About a 1/4 of the screen from the left side that runs vertically. It seems to be present only during commercial breaks or program breaks and seems appropriately placed on the position on the tv for the difference between shows that take up my full screen and those that don't. I don't believe it's present when actual programming is on the screen, but merely in between commercials (although I can't tell for sure because it's fairly faint in contrast). It's especially noticeable on TNTHD. Anyone else ever see a line like this? Samsung 40" LCD television.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

A green line at the left edge, and other garbage around any of the edges if often in the source broadcast video signal. Many HDTVs have an option to display the video with slight overscan which will hide such junk when the broadcaster doesn't take enough care to provide a clean signal from edge to edge. On Samsung TVs, 16x9 mode provides such overscan and "Just Scan" mode shows the entire video frame from edge to edge, including any garbage that may be at the edges of the video frame.

When you see it on the guide screen too, is the green line in the PIP box, or at the left edge of the whole guide?


----------



## SteelersFan (Nov 5, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> When you see it on the guide screen too, is the green line in the PIP box, or at the left edge of the whole guide?


I don't usually see it in the PIP box or the guide (at least it's not readily noticeable). I notice it especially when watching a HDTV show that takes up the whole screen and then it goes into commercials. On the black screen prior to the commercial you can see a faint green vertical line on the left side which seems placed where the different between a 16:9 and a 4:3 picture distinction would occur. Again, I can't really see it in my shows when I watch, but was wondering if anyone else had seen this line.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

SteelersFan said:


> I don't usually see it in the PIP box or the guide (at least it's not readily noticeable). I notice it especially when watching a HDTV show that takes up the whole screen and then it goes into commercials. On the black screen prior to the commercial you can see a faint green vertical line on the left side which seems placed where the different between a 16:9 and a 4:3 picture distinction would occur. Again, I can't really see it in my shows when I watch, but was wondering if anyone else had seen this line.


I see it at times, but only in specific video sources, and never in video sources that the DVR box is originating (such as the guide and menus).


----------



## SteelersFan (Nov 5, 2006)

Then it must just be a broadcast thing. As long as the misses doesn't notice it during the shows, I guess it's good to go.


----------

